# Walking multiple dogs, and the law!



## Fii (9 October 2011)

Is there a law (England) that states how many dogs you are allowed to walk at a time?
 OH said he was told the other day that you arent supposed to walk more than three dogs off lead,,as it constitutes a pack.
 I said i would ask on here as i did'nt think this was right, but i was sure someone would know.
 I am presuming if there was, this would exclude working dogs, hounds etc.


----------



## Trish C (9 October 2011)

I think I read somewhere that it's a local council decision, rather than a country-wide law. I'm sure the number was more than three as it was aimed at professional dog-walkers.

I have no idea if I've remembered that correctly, and whether the original source was correct though, sorry.


----------



## Trish C (9 October 2011)

Just did a quick google - it seems that it is determined by local council. I found one example that stated anyone wishing to walk more than four dogs at any one time requires a professional dog walker's license, and the number then must not exceed eight dogs at once.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 October 2011)

Round here it is no more than 4 but I still see people ignoring it anyway.


----------



## Vizslak (9 October 2011)

never even heard such a rule and I regularly walk 5, can you find out via council websites?


----------



## Fii (10 October 2011)

I know one person who was writen too by a local landowner and asked not to walk all of her dogs off lead on some land, as there had been trouble with them, going for other dogs, and horses, cattle, she had four or five, and if she went out with her friend it became about seven!
  I will look tomorrow on council web site, thanks.


----------



## Vizslak (10 October 2011)

Fii said:



			I know one person who was writen too by a local landowner and asked not to walk all of her dogs off lead on some land, as there had been trouble with them, going for other dogs, and horses, cattle, she had four or five, and if she went out with her friend it became about seven!
  I will look tomorrow on council web site, thanks. 

Click to expand...

Oh well thats perfectly acceptable! 5 dogs that arent trying to savage livestock as a pack are rather different to 5 that totally ignore livestock and potter through the field. Thats just irresponsible regardless of the number of dogs! There is a couple round here with a pack about the same size as mine who I have witnessed rampantly chasing cattle on the footpath. Really winds me up, not least because then quite obviously if I go through after I get charged at! I can always tell if they have been through the field before me and the cows round here are always worse at weekends as the footpath obviously gets used more and therefore they get chased more! Ok if the herd have been there a while as they do actually after a time (which I was quite amazed at cos I thought cows were really thick!) differentiate between me and mine who have never bothered them and the other dogs that do.


----------



## CAYLA (10 October 2011)

I walk 9/10 daily (all behaved, none chase livestock) just each other in huge circles, depending on whether bubba joins us as somedays her leg is a bit stiff from recent surgery (so cannot join long walks yet)


----------



## s4sugar (10 October 2011)

The Control of Dogs Act 2010 allowed local authorities to set the limits to numbers or if leads required or to ban dogs from specific areas eg childrens playgrounds.

Here it is five dogs per person - on or off lead - in a public place. 
This is in addition to any existing laws eg livestock or dangerous dogs.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (11 October 2011)

Oh dear I could be in big do do! I walk all ours most days, 11 in all (two elderly ones are beyond long walks nowadays) I have one lead and my hunting whip. I let the dogs run but when I call them back I tell them to 'Come in' and drop the thong of my whip down and they all stay behind me and it.

I mostly walk on private land and all dogs are stock proof and obedient.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (12 October 2011)

A local pro dog walker has at least seven with her, all perfectly behaved - then an old bag down the road reported her to the parish council. Luckily, the dog walker had a friend on the council who has turned a blind eye. The joke of it is, the OB who reported her, had the most unruly golden lab that caused no end of mayhem due to it's owners numptiness and eventually went back to the breeder.


----------



## Luci07 (12 October 2011)

It does also depend on the dog walkers insurance. My DW is properly insured but can't take out more than 5 at a time according to her insurance terms.

I will stop complaining about walking 3 then!


----------

